# Kraljev med, lavanda



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I just got, as a present from some friends who spent a year in Croatia, a jar of Lavender Honey. It is crystalized, but not solidly so. It appears to be 2 years old, according to the label. 

I shared a taste w/ everyone at our church picnic today. They all seemed to like the flavor. I do too. It is not what I would call super sweet like some clovers. But a mild flavored honey w/ ataste almost faintly similar to a very mild sorghum molasses flavor. It is not white in its crystalized form. It's an almost brownish orange color.

Very pleasant earthy fruity mildly sweet honey.

I wish I had a better vocabulary for describing flavors of honey.

Do any of you have uncommon honeys that you like? And can describe as to taste and texture, flavor and scent? Or even favorite common honeys?


----------



## erwkkkk08 (Mar 13, 2010)

Florida blackberry honey is my fave. Very light color, not too sweet with a fruity undertone that, in my opinion, can't be beat. 'Course I may be a bit biased towards my bees too.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd love to taste some.


----------

